

Tesla wants to power your home with a battery - ghshephard
http://money.cnn.com/2015/04/22/technology/tesla-home-battery/

======
ghshephard
"Those batteries start at about $13,000, though California's Pacific Gas and
Electric Co. (PCG) offers customers a 50% rebate. "

For the summer, California E-6 Residential rates are $.32/kWh during peak
times, $0.13/kWh during off peak. If your house is using, say, 4 kW, for 5
hours during peak - then that 20 kWh will cost save you 20 * ($0.32-$0.13) =
$3.80/day in power costs, approx $115/month. Do that for 4 months/year ,that's
$460/year. With a 5 year life, that battery would need to be less than $2300
to come out even. [http://cleantechnica.com/2014/09/05/teslas-gigafactory-
may-h...](http://cleantechnica.com/2014/09/05/teslas-gigafactory-may-h..).
suggests that $100/kWh is in the ballpark.

@$6500 net, after rebates, that would mean the Tesla battery would have to be
on the order of 65 kWh to be a no brainer, which is unlikely given that they
were, according to the article, previously demoing a 10 kWh battery.

I'm sure they've thought it through though, so will be nice to see where my
math around $100 kWh is wrong.

